# DT RR511 rim



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone used this rim? They are 32mm deep, 18mm internal width, and DT Swiss quality. About 530g, which is fairly heavy, but could still be built into a 1650g wheelset or so. If all the work that November wheels have done in the wind tunnel, these should fare quite well against the wind.

How would these compare to the kinlin XR31T? The kinlin is about 50g lighter, 1mm wider internally, and 1mm more shallow. Prices are about the same.

Thinking about these or maybe even the DT Swiss r460 which can be had super cheap.

I think I want to do something different than the pacenti rims as I have had some problems. I have been relatively satisfied with my kinlin xc279 builds though.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The 511 is a well made rim and good for tubeless if desired. If you're looking for an Aero rim the Boyd Altamont is wider and a little lighter. Also the AForce Al33 is a nice rim for it's Aero profile and tubeless ready shape.

The R460 is a very good rim for the money, but definitely not as well made as the RR511.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I've recommended the 511 for clyde riders. Strong rim.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

The two posters above have forgot more in one night about wheels than I know, but I'm a clyde that has a history of rim cracks around the Ds spoke nipples, I have a H Plus Archetype that I built this pass winter that I'm very pleased with so far. Other than a couple touch up truings, it has stayed round and true for about 1300 miles. But the failed point for all the other wheels has been around 2000 miles so i'm not quite there on the durability test yet, I also have a Hed Belgium wheel that I bought from Pro Wheel Builder that I used on my other bike, has about 1000 miles on it, and it was going out of true fairly often and I had to totally de-tension it and re-tension and true it. So I have been more please with the H Plus Son Archetype so far.


----------

